# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Dream Disappointment

## heumy

So... just a random question. Don't you hate it when you have a really vivid, non-lucid dream, and you totally think it's real, and you accomplish something you've wanted to do for a while, and you feel great, and then all of a sudden, you wake up. You feel a terrible sense of disappointment and almost anger the fact that you've done nothing, and it was all just a dream. This has happened to me twice in the past three months, and all I have to say is, I don't like it at all (except when I'm in the dream.) Has this ever happened to you?

----------


## Super Duck

I think I had this last nigth but I forget what I accomplished.

I agree with you wholeheartedly, Heumy!

----------


## heumy

it's kind of like the best and worst experiences, all rolled up into one night. It's great in the dream, but when you wake up.... i feel good for having had an awesome dream, but bad because it wasn't real. :tongue2:

----------


## imj

> So... just a random question. Don't you hate it when you have a really vivid, non-lucid dream, and you totally think it's real, and you accomplish something you've wanted to do for a while, and you feel great, and then all of a sudden, you wake up. You feel a terrible sense of disappointment and almost anger the fact that you've done nothing, and it was all just a dream. This has happened to me twice in the past three months, and all I have to say is, I don't like it at all (except when I'm in the dream.) Has this ever happened to you?



Yeah I hear you. Just had one like that few days ago and I was saying to myself  in the dream.."What if this is a dream?".. :Sad: . It can be disappointing but I usually try to continue what I did in the next dream although have no success yet.

IMJ

----------


## heumy

> Yeah I hear you. Just had one like that few days ago and I was saying to myself  in the dream.."What if this is a dream?"... It can be disappointing but I usually try to continue what I did in the next dream although have no success yet.
> 
> IMJ



Exactly, and it isn't only related to lucidity, either. Sometimes you have dreams where you're just doing something fun, like playing a sport, or having sex :tongue2:  and you totally think it's real. And I would rather have one of those any day over a lame lucid dream.

----------


## Binsk

This has happened SO many times to me, I have sorta learned to accept it. Tell me, have you ever had those horrible dreams, such as your house burning down, all family members killed, etc. Then you wake up and are like, "Thank God that was just a dream!" I like to think of these great dreams as the "balencers". They just balence out the horrible dream fealings to make it neutral.  :wink2:

----------


## heumy

> This has happened SO many times to me, I have sorta learned to accept it. Tell me, have you ever had those horrible dreams, such as your house burning down, all family members killed, etc. Then you wake up and are like, "Thank God that was just a dream!" I like to think of these great dreams as the "balencers". They just balence out the horrible dream fealings to make it neutral.



Yeah, but usually my bad dreams involve failing school or something like that. And I feel relieved upon awakening. I don't have nightmares any more, though, so it's usually disappointment for me, and not relief.

----------


## Mecius

I have this too sometimes  :Sad:  I once found a suitcase filled with money, I was so happy but than I woke up.

----------


## silicovolcaniosis

the worst thing is that even if you do accomplish that task afterwards it never feels as good in waking life as it does in the dream  ::?:

----------


## tehuti88

This happens to me frequently...probably because I really DON'T do much in real life (I have terrible social anxiety, whereas in my dreams I'm often in social situations so HAVE to do things).  I just posted another message a moment ago that kind of hit on this; I'll have interactions with people who befriend or think highly of me, but of course it hasn't really happened.    :Sad:

----------


## Lëzen

I think everyone's had dreams like that every now and then.

Recently, in fact, I dreamt that I became lucid... though after waking, logic told me that I had not (since I dreamt it was through WILD, which is a dead giveaway), and I was very disappointed.

----------


## kink

( ::lol::  at the discovering money one. I had a similar real-life experience involving a joke lottery ticket.)

The dreams I've had that come closest to this topic are the ones where only at the very last moment I realize it's all been just a wonderful dream... and then it slowly slips away back into reality. I always hope to get back to it after falling back asleep a few seconds later, but I never do!

----------


## Ingenious zealot

All of my dreams that involve  getting some absurd material good leave me in disappointment.  I often dream about living in ridiculous mansions (example:  a whole shopping mall to myself) and wake up very discouraged.

----------


## Sophietju

Yeah you're so right!!!!!!!!

I have similar feelings like that. When I wake up I am in a really bad mood because
I wished that my dreams would become reality!!!!

----------


## kristabella

> So... just a random question. Don't you hate it when you have a really vivid, non-lucid dream, and you totally think it's real, and you accomplish something you've wanted to do for a while, and you feel great, and then all of a sudden, you wake up. You feel a terrible sense of disappointment and almost anger the fact that you've done nothing, and it was all just a dream. This has happened to me twice in the past three months, and all I have to say is, I don't like it at all (except when I'm in the dream.) Has this ever happened to you?



LOL, yes! At most, Ive had a handful of those types of dreams. IAlso, I can definietly relate to that "terrible sense of disappointment" you mentioned. that is why (though I am curious about learning how) I am afraid of learning how to have lucid dreams!

----------


## heumy

> LOL, yes! At most, Ive had a handful of those types of dreams. IAlso, I can definietly relate to that "terrible sense of disappointment" you mentioned. that is why (though I am curious about learning how) I am afraid of learning how to have lucid dreams!



Well, it's not really the same with lucid dreams, because at least you're aware of what you're doing and can consciously control your actions. It's the non-lucid ones that become disappointing.

----------


## ZmillA

In dreams you havent accomplished anything. Lets say there was this girl you liked and you wanted to talk to her but were too afraid. If you finally "accomplish" this in a dream you really havent done anything except talk to yourself. That girl is apart of you and you basically just talked to a soulless husk in the image of some girl you have seen.

----------


## kristabella

> Well, it's not really the same with lucid dreams, because at least you're aware of what you're doing and can consciously control your actions. It's the non-lucid ones that become disappointing.



to each there own. personally, i dont see what would be so wonderful about being able to control your actions in dreams, when in the end, it doesnt change reality. that was what i was relating to. im not really well versed with dream terminology ( so please, someone feel free to correct me) but once you realize a dream is a dream, doesnt it become  a "lucid" dream? ive had dreams where i had attained something i really wanted (in my waking life) but then i realized, while still dreaming, that i was just dreaming.  though i was able to control the rest of the dream, the dream was no longer worthwhile for me.

----------


## ZmillA

> to each there own. personally, i dont see what would be so wonderful about being able to control your actions in dreams, when in the end, it doesnt change reality. that was what i was relating to. im not really well versed with dream terminology ( so please, someone feel free to correct me) but once you realize a dream is a dream, doesnt it become  a "lucid" dream? ive had dreams where i had attained something i really wanted (in my waking life) but then i realized, while still dreaming, that i was just dreaming.  though i was able to control the rest of the dream, the dream was no longer worthwhile for me.



I like the way you think.

----------


## heumy

> to each there own. personally, i dont see what would be so wonderful about being able to control your actions in dreams, when in the end, it doesnt change reality. that was what i was relating to. im not really well versed with dream terminology ( so please, someone feel free to correct me) but once you realize a dream is a dream, doesnt it become  a "lucid" dream? ive had dreams where i had attained something i really wanted (in my waking life) but then i realized, while still dreaming, that i was just dreaming.  though i was able to control the rest of the dream, the dream was no longer worthwhile for me.



What's really good about lucid dreaming is that when you realize you're in a dream, it's no different than waking life. Speaking of Waking Life, here's a quote from the movie: "Dreams are only real as long as they last. Couldn't you say the same about life?" Dreams are real, but only until we wake up. Life, in the same sense, is only real until we die. The cool thing about dreaming, though, is that you can do anything. That's what's so wonderful about being lucid.

----------


## brian930105

You can't do everything that you want in a dream, so don't be so disappointed...I don't know how many of this has happened to you after this thread was opened, but hopefully you didn't have that many. You will probably get better with it as you go...
You're lucky to have so many lucid dreams, some people can't get in "illucid dreams" even if they try hard...

----------


## JET73L

Nonlucid dreams that seem like reality are so annoying (even the ones that sdon;t sem like realit, you just don;t notice the oddities). The opther day, I either had a really vivid lucid, or dreamed I had, and had a false awakening about typing out the dream. When I woke up (for real), I had already forgotten the first dream because I thought it was safely typed onto my computer and the dreamviews forum.  :tongue2: 

Such occurences are incredibly annoying, adn the disappointment when you realize some occurences were actually dreams can be just so... terrible.

----------


## Lëzen

Just had the ultimate dream disappointment the other night.

I was at this sort of party and I was talking with my friend Josh, who looked drunk, when all of the sudden I saw this girl I knew back in high school - Sonja - who I'd had a massive crush on (and still would to this day, were I to ever see her again). We hugged, and I somehow had the balls to kiss her on the cheek. She kissed me back, and then wrapped her arms around me and started kissing me all over the face, neck, and shoulders. Then she brought my hand under her shirt, letting me feel her tummy, then bringing my hand down 'low, very close to touching her downstairs. Then she sorta walked off, beckoning me to follow her, and I did...but I lost her. I looked around for the entire rest of the dream, but I could never find her.

This meeting was so profound that in the dreams that followed thereafter, I kept thinking about and mentioning Sonja. 

Needless to say, I felt like crap when I woke up (look over at my avatar for an idea of how I felt).  :tongue2:

----------


## maxy126

ooh yes like 5-10 times the other day i thought i had a wicked laptop woke up thinking i will log on then i thought i dont have it yet aww dreaming that i was rich etc etc...

----------


## heumy

> Just had the ultimate dream disappointment the other night.
> 
> I was at this sort of party and I was talking with my friend Josh, who looked drunk, when all of the sudden I saw this girl I knew back in high school - Sonja - who I'd had a massive crush on (and still would to this day, were I to ever see her again). We hugged, and I somehow had the balls to kiss her on the cheek. She kissed me back, and then wrapped her arms around me and started kissing me all over the face, neck, and shoulders. Then she brought my hand under her shirt, letting me feel her tummy, then bringing my hand down 'low, very close to touching her downstairs. Then she sorta walked off, beckoning me to follow her, and I did...but I lost her. I looked around for the entire rest of the dream, but I could never find her.
> 
> This meeting was so profound that in the dreams that followed thereafter, I kept thinking about and mentioning Sonja. 
> 
> Needless to say, I felt like crap when I woke up (look over at my avatar for an idea of how I felt).



I've had dreams like that, and the disappointment is especially profound. When I wake up, it's like, "Fuuuuuuuuuuuck!!!!!" I hate that so much.

----------


## maxy126

yeah then u shut ure eyes are try to go back to sleep  :Sad:

----------


## heumy

> yeah then u shut ure eyes are try to go back to sleep



It never works, though. You never fall back asleep into the same dream.

----------


## mel_noah

I always dream that I've found the best sales, the cutest clothes, and I have tons of money! So there I am - the shopping spree of my dreams - and suddenly I awake clutching a pillow case that I think is a cashmere sweater! Imagine my disappointment.

----------

